# Help! U-Bends and Tubing Adapters



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I need some help with this DIY filter system i setup..

My intakes/outakes from my tank are all 12MM hose but my pump and canister filter are all 16MM... 
*1) Do you guys know a good store with some adapters for aquarium tubing?*

Second, my intake hose is the ISTA Skimmer and i need some type of U-Bend tubing to bring the water up, around the tank lid, and straight down again. 
Here is the item: https://www.amazon.com/ISTA-Aquarium-Surface-Skimmer-Filter/dp/B015FH3V6W
*
2) Do you guys know where i can get a U-Bend aquarium tube (12MM diam im sure)*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If on a time crunch to set it up, BA sells the Eheim "J" tubes...wont be cheap.

In the irrigation section of HD/Lowes, you can get 1/2" 90* elbowfittings for a few $each. Hard turns and not radius curve. In the intake of the canister filter, you wont notice the frictional flow loss.

The fittings @Lowes have large barbs so it'll grab and a PITA to remove the hose. The ones from HD are easier to slip on/off and use ring clamps to secure the hose.

HTH


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

What about actual tubing? 

I realize the tubing i bought from JLAquatics is all too thick and the reason why none of my adapters (or intake pump) are clamping on it (the screw just pushes the tube out b/c its too thick)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Heat up the end so its very supple so that it "forms" better around the fitting. As it cools it'll shrink down a bit and hold very well if you get at least 3/4" of the fitting in the tubing.

A dab of crazy glue will make it permanent or just get new tubing altogether.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

is this what you're looking for? 
https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/ista-hose-adapter-12-mm-16-mm.html

they also sell eheim tubing which comes in 12mm or 16mm diameter as well as the j tubes to connect like mentioned previously.


----------

